# The Blues



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Post blues clips here.

International performance of Robert Johnson song, "Walking Blues"






Keb Mo'


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Lonnie Johnson* & *Clara Smith* - "You Had Too Much"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like raucous electric blues but it's the old, scratchy Delta stuff that scares the ****** out of me on a dark night which I really go for.

Blind Willie Johnson - _Jesus Make Up My Dying Bed_ (rec. 1927):






Charley Patton - _Hammer Blues_ (rec. 1929):






Bukka White - _Fixin' to Die Blues_ (rec. 1940):


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I agree that the acoustic Blues, pre-war, is my favorite. But not just from the Delta. Here's some classic Texas Blues by Lightnin' Hopkins.

*Lightnin' Hopkins* - "Trouble in Mind"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

You're quite right - I was being too generic with the word Delta (especially as BWJ was from Texas, I think...).

Can you tell me what Dorset Mike posted? There is a _video unavailable_ message. Thanks.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

elgars ghost said:


> You're quite right - I was being too generic with the word Delta (especially as BWJ was from Texas, I think...).
> 
> Can you tell me what Dorset Mike posted? There is a _video unavailable_ message. Thanks.


No, I get the same message.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Robert Johnson* | _King of the Delta Blues Singers_












> The album compiles sixteen mono recordings, nine of which were previously available as 78 rpm records on the Vocalion label, originally recorded during two sessions in 1936 and 1937. The records sold well in their target market of the American south and southwest, with "Terraplane Blues" something of a regional hit, but their sales figures were never beyond 5000 or so in total. By the time this album appeared, Johnson was mostly rumor, if known at all, except to a small group of collectors and those who had purchased the original 78s. An advance copy of the album was given by its instigator, John Hammond, to his newest signing to Columbia, Bob Dylan, who had never heard of Johnson and became mesmerized by the intensity of the recordings. Wikipedia


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*When The Levee Breaks-Magic Slim/James Cotton





*
Fantastic version of this song with one chord drone throughout.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Watching You (Cherry Red Wine)--Luther Allison (and Clapton). About as wrenching a song as can be imagined......


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Blues from another angle, another source. Craig Chaquico, formerly of _Starship, _plays while Shae Celine sings. Celine looks astonishingly like the Marilyn Monroe of the film Bus Stop where she plays a blond "Shantoozy" The resemblance is amazing and Celine sings up a storm. _Stormy Monday.





_


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

When you're feeling down and out because your baby done you wrong, listen to Bobby "Blue" Bland and realize that you are not alone in this situation. 🙂


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd be curious to know if this song written by Stevie Wonder could be considered a blues. To me absolutely yes, but I've seen that a lot of people tend to have a strict view of what blues is. Anyway great tune, and wonderful cover:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm into Lightnin' Hopkins. I like his electric stuff and recordings from the 1950s and onward. I'm not that crazy about the Aladdin recordings.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

starthrower said:


> I'm into Lightnin' Hopkins. I like his electric stuff and recordings from the 1950s and onward. I'm not that crazy about the Aladdin recordings.


Lightnin' Hopkins was one of my first blues favorites. Growing up in northwestern Louisiana, he was over in east Texas and often played in Shreveport. But I prefer his solo acoustic stuff, always have.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe it's the limitations of recorded sound or the fact that I prefer his more mature performances as his voice got even deeper. Watch him perform with an electric trio on Austin City Limits late in his career. His phrasing and timing on both guitar and vocals is superb.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Another favorite.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Those clips are certainly some good stuff, after all it is Lightnin' Hopkins. But this is the music that I choose to listen to from him instead.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It's all good. I ordered a couple used CDs. A 50 track compilation. And the Prestige comp. Probably mostly acoustic with some electric mixed in. I have a Charly Blues comp with two sessions from the 60s that I really like.

Here's a great clip in color of him with his acoustic guitar.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Houston Stackhouse


----------

